# Blackness or Shadows: what's the difference?



## michael8765 (Jun 20, 2011)

When in the Develop Mode, what is the difference between using the *Blackness* slider and the *Shadows* slider? When would I use each to best effect?


----------



## tzalman (Jun 20, 2011)

I presume you mean the Black slider and the *Fill Light *slider. Black sets the black point, that point at which every tone with a lower value than the b.p. will be rendered as 0, absolute black. If Black is too high, shadow detail is lost. If Black is too low, there is no black in the image and global contrast is lost. Fill Light lightens the darkest tones, the darker they are the more they are raised. Theoretically, Fill Light does not affect the b.p., but in fact it does because tones that are very close to the b.p. are moved to the right and therefore are not rendered as 0. That is why Fill Light is above Black in the interface, adjust it first and then set Black.


----------



## michael8765 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you for this....I probably wasn't very clear....i'm actually referring to the 'Shadow' slider in the Tone curve....what is the difference between using the Black slider and the Shadows slider in the Tone Curve?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 20, 2011)

If you mouse over the slider and watch the tone curve it will show you the areas of your images' tone map which are affected by the slider. Shadows affects the darkest portion of your image while Darks affect a broader tonal range.  In my world, the Shadows slider is effective at driving detail into or out of the shadows, while the Darks is more effective at controlling overall image contrast.  

To be honest, I seldom use the sliders. I find editing the curve directly much more powerful.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 20, 2011)

Michael,

As tzalman said, the Blacks slider sets the black clipping point. 

The Shadows slider raises or lowers the darkest region of the tone curve (in a non-linear fashion--watch the curve as you slide it).

The best way for you to figure out what they do is to play with them on one of your images. You can always use the history panel to undo your changes.

Hal


----------



## michael8765 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you RikkFlohr.....so, if I understand this correctly the Blackness slider is just another way of adjusting Curves; why doesn't the curve change when I use the Blackness slider?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 20, 2011)

Because Blackness (I assume Black Slider) isn't part of the curve dialog. You can adjust the black point and the tone curve independently of one another.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 20, 2011)

michael8765 said:


> Thank you RikkFlohr.....so, if I understand this correctly the Blackness slider is just another way of adjusting Curves; why doesn't the curve change when I use the Blackness slider?


 The curve is an adjustment tool just  like the Blackness slider.   What you need to look at for changes to both is the Histogram at the top of the Right panel.


----------



## michael8765 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks clee....i will work with this more...it still seems more art than science....i'm an intuitive photographer so that's ok...however, occasionally I like to get certain points 'wrestled to the ground' and clarified.....since i couldn't explain this one to myself or anyone else it seemed important to get an unequivocal answer.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, Photography is both an art and a craft.   Making a basket is a craft. Making a pretty basket is an art.  Photography is no dofferent.


----------

